#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Hennep Olie

## Zainn

Salaam,

Ik heb geen idee waar ik anders deze vraag kon stellen. Dus bij deze:

Ik heb van een vriend van mij gehoord dat hij nu al bijna een jaar gebruik maakt van Hennep Olie. Sinds hij het gebruikt, heeft hij geen last meer van hooikoorts of het oplopen van een griepje. Ook heb ik op het Internet gelezen dat er een pas geboren baby genezen is aan kanker door het nemen van deze zogeheten Hennep olie. 

Klinkt natuurlijk als een wondermiddel en zou het graag willen uitproberen voor mijn hooikoorts. Heb gelezen dat het geen THC bevat, maar weet dit niet zeker.. Mijn vraag is dus: is het Haram?

----------


## ENGELTJE1981

Ik was verbaasd dat een baby genezen is door het gebruik van het hennep-olie, aangezien kinderen het niet mogen gebruiken. Heb in het verleden 5 flessen gekocht bij puur & fit, maar kan niet zeggen of het daadwerkelijk werkt. Ik heb het niet met regelmaat gebruik wat ik eigenlijk wel moet gaan doen.

----------

